# Home made watches anyone?



## grizelli (Apr 24, 2016)

I know its not engines, but I was wondering if anyone else on here had experimented with making their own watches?  I don't mean necessarily all of the gears etc, just making their own unique wristwatch from off the shelf movements.

I recently had a go at a prototype, and was encouraged enough by the results to order a new movement to make a 'proper' one. Some interesting challenges, not least the size of some of the screws and suchlike, and it would be interesting to hear other people's experiences.

Thanks
M


----------



## Buchanan (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes, I have made a case for a watch a while ago. it was great fun. As you say size is one of the challenges.  keeping everything dust free when fitting was another. There are Chinese watch movements available very cheaply. you can buy two and you can use one for testing and the second when you finally have the case complete. 
Buchanan


----------



## grizelli (Apr 26, 2016)

Have to say that my prototype looks very amateurish compared with your fantastic work.  What material did you make the case from?

I'm finding that the hardest part is making a professional looking dial, stretching my capabilities quite a bit.  And fitting the hands is a challenge with my size fourteen fingers.

The second one I am making will feature a full stopwatch capability, with all the sub-dials and push buttons that this entails. I suspect that I may well be re-making several of the parts before its done.


----------



## kadora (Apr 26, 2016)

I am interested in customized watches
My first work rebuilt bezel on Accurist chronograph
first pic - before 
second pic - after


----------



## Buchanan (Apr 27, 2016)

grizelli said:


> Have to say that my prototype looks very amateurish compared with your fantastic work.  What material did you make the case from?
> 
> I'm finding that the hardest part is making a professional looking dial, stretching my capabilities quite a bit.  And fitting the hands is a challenge with my size fourteen fingers.
> 
> The second one I am making will feature a full stopwatch capability, with all the sub-dials and push buttons that this entails. I suspect that I may well be re-making several of the parts before its done.


 
Grezilli. 

I used brass as it machines well, then gold plated it. It was part of a presentation piece so not really a watch case and would not be handled often. Yes you are correct about watch dials. You need a precision engraving machine or non machining methods. 

I use a home made CNC to make dials . There are some photos on this page about the process  http://www.my-time-machines.net/astro_01-16.htm but these are small dials for a clock I am making.

Buchanan


----------



## grizelli (Apr 27, 2016)

Hmmm.  When you say 'these are dials for a clock I am making' its a bit like describing an atom bomb as a 'bit of a firework'.

I am truly amazed, not only at your workmanship but also the superb design and flow of every single piece. Gives us all something to aspire to, though I suspect I may have left it too late to learn the required skills.

I am also impressed with your method of making an engraving bit with the copper abrasive wheel, that will give me exactly the sort of point I need to make dial markers.

Thanks again for sharing your stunning work.


----------



## Buchanan (Apr 27, 2016)

Thank you for the compliments.  you are never to old lo learn new skills. it just takes a little longer to master them. My 77 year old father is learning CNC. 
I would be very happy to answer queries you may have, what I found with engraving is that back lash needs to be looked after, even if it is a weight and string or a spring. They can easily overcome the minute machining forces.

Buchanan


----------



## Herbiev (Apr 27, 2016)

Thats some might fine work there. Just wondering how often you lose a small part in your workshop


----------



## Buchanan (Apr 28, 2016)

Herbiev said:


> Thats some might fine work there. Just wondering how often you lose a small part in your workshop



I usually make extras of the very small ones. Then I do not have to go looking for them!

Buchanan


----------



## ddmckee54 (May 2, 2016)

Buchanan:

That is some very nice engraving on the back of that watch.  How did you manage to get that 3D look?  Or is that one of those professional secrets, the kind where you could tell us - but then you'd have to kill us?

Don


----------



## Buchanan (May 2, 2016)

Don  

It is called Engine Turning. I made an attachment to fit on a pantograph engraving machine. It is spiral groove like a record has, only the tone is very monotonous. I sold the machine so I cannot show you a photo. It is in essence a Spirograph pattern with the loops knocked out of it. If you google 'engine turning' you will see all kinds of examples.  You will see the correct machine at www.roseengineturning.biz

Buchanan


----------

